# noob introduction



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

i have been lurking around for a few days and decided to finally introduce myself. i am in the prosses of building my first planted vivarium, granted im going to be housing fire belly toads rather than darts, so be easy on me. i am seasoned in planted aquaria but not so much terrestrial. im still in the build stage. i do know im doing a great stuff background and an egg crate false bottom aprox. half water half land. any advice would be great.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not at all familiar with FBTs requirements other than large aquatic area. Welcome to the forum and I would consider a filtration system for under the false bottom to keep p water quality


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

agreed, i had planed on it


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome! 

I'm looking forward to watching your build.


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome! Nice planted tank. A bunch of folks on here started from the aquarium side of things... seems to be working so far  If you haven't found the "other" forum, you should check them out for FBT care: Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) Great critters those guys are. They're definitely on my wantie list.

But you should DEFINITELY come back here and post us some updated pics 


There's hope for you yet. Come over to the dark side (of dart frogs)...... 
We have cookies...


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

Athena said:


> There's hope for you yet. Come over to the dark side (of dart frogs)......
> We have cookies...


i really want dart frogs, but i figured with my first amphibian a dart frog might be an expensive experiment. so i decided to start with something simple yet still attractive.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Just do your homework. Check out some of my YouTube videos. This is pretty easy once you get the hang out of it.


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

started on the background today and made my false bottom a little smaller to make room for a larger water section. will post new pics soon


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

Welcome!

Like you, I started with fire belly toads. They're very pretty and incredibly resilient. However, there are many resilient frogs as well. Just because a dart frog is more expensive doesn't mean it's always more difficult to care for. I am now getting into darts and love it.
One thing to remember is that larger toads prefer crickets as opposed to fruit flies. Assuming you will switch over, you will have to keep a stock of both on hand. With the appetite of a toad, you will spend several times their purchase price on crickets in a year (typically 1 cricket costs about $0.10 if you buy from pet stores). Fruit flies are a much cheaper food source as they are easily cultured. 
Whatever you decide to do is good. I love my toads and think they are a great way to go. Just don't be intimidated by the price tag. (Josh's frogs has a birthday sale this weekend, so maybe check that out...)

Again, welcome. Good luck with your set up! I'm excited to see it when it's all done.


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

a little update


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

now i guess i just need suggestions on how to plant it, ie what plants and where to put them. i have been trying to do research on over all size and placement but seem to be coming up short. im covering the background in peat moss when i get off work tonight


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

The tank looks good! I'm sure it will turn out well.
As far as plants, I've found the easiest place to get started is at Josh's Frogs. They have some nice packages that will describe where to place each plant and how to plant them. They also have tons of care sheets and other informational pages. Here is a link to one of the packages. 
10 Gallon Tropical Vivarium Plant Kit | Josh's Frogs
You don't pick specific plants which actually relieves some stress, but you end up with what you need. Just be careful planting delicate plants lower in the terrarium since the toads might trample them.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Athena said:


> Welcome! Nice planted tank. A bunch of folks on here started from the aquarium side of things... seems to be working so far  If you haven't found the "other" forum, you should check them out for FBT care: Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) Great critters those guys are. They're definitely on my wantie list.
> 
> But you should DEFINITELY come back here and post us some updated pics
> 
> ...


I second this!

Great start so far! Looking forward to watching your progress.

I'd imagine you'll want to go with a plant that hangs down for your upper right corner since there won't be much clearance between the cup and the lid. Probably a slow grower too so it won't drape into your water feature too quickly.

-Chris


----------



## Mike1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

You can try some semi aquatic plants that will grow out of the water. I have java ferns in my vivs and they are doing great. Pothos is always a good bet, they are hardy, nice looking, and very durable.


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

i have a bunch of anubius, crypts, java ferns and java moss. all of which i planed on putting in the water section. and i just recently came across joshs frogs which seems to be an awsome site. by the way i want to thank everyone for being so welcoming, i have been on forum sites where people are rude and dont want to help at all unless you have been in the hobby for ever.


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

does anyone know of a timer that has 2 outlets that are controlled individually? i want my light on one and a fogger on another. any suggestions?


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

just awaiting plants now


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

It looks pretty good! I'm excited to see the plants go in! What plants do you have ready to add?
Also, as far as timers go, it might be cheaper to just buy two simple ones. All the multi-timer power strips I've seen are pretty pricy (around $40 or more). I personally just use normal outlet timers.


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

i dont have any plants to add yet (other than the java moss and anubius nana that is in the water feature), im going to be making an order from josh's frogs within the next couple of days.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey, welcome!

I also say use the cheap homedepot timers. 2 pack is like 15 bucks. Makes life easy


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

just an update, i finally got my plants ordered from josh's frogs, just got to wait another couple of days and it will be planted. i will post a pic when its all done


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing it soon!
Don't be discouraged about the size of the plants when you first get them. I know that happened to me... They will grow well under the right conditions.


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

well we are planted. i decided to do away with the water section as i decided against fire bellys. im going to let it grow in as i contemplate jumping strait into dart frogs. i have a bunch of magnolia leaves in my work area im going to bake and add in. let me know what you think


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

It looks really good! I'm sure once the plants get going, things will look even better. I like the vines and and driftwood in the middle. Looks very nice.
I'm also glad to hear you are jumping right into darts! They are a ton of fun to watch and keep and I'm sure you will enjoy them! Any thoughts on what frogs you might try to get???


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

run91 said:


> It looks really good! I'm sure once the plants get going, things will look even better. I like the vines and and driftwood in the middle. Looks very nice.
> I'm also glad to hear you are jumping right into darts! They are a ton of fun to watch and keep and I'm sure you will enjoy them! Any thoughts on what frogs you might try to get???


i have no idea yet, i need to do a lot more research still, any suggestions would be great. i do know i want good bright color and no too shy


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

I think the first thing to decide is whether you want big bold frogs or small active frogs.
My first frogs are thumbnails. They only get about the size of a dime or nickel and they are incredibly active. They can be hard to spot but I always see at least 2 out of the three. They are generally very brightly colored with a variety of patterns. The species I have is renitomeya ventrimaculata 'Borja Ridge' and I love them. They are super active.
You can also go with larger frogs like any of the phyllobates which are very large and bold or you can go for a variety of the tinctorious or leucomelas species which have more pattern and variety but are still, generally, bolder frogs.
Just look around and do some research. Don't be afraid to start with thumbnails but don't feel like you have to either.
Check out the species pages on the forum if you have questions about a specific frog. Also, the difficulty of a frog usually refers to rearing young frogs and husbandry as care for most adult frogs is relatively standard.
Feel free to ask any questions.
Some of my favorites are Phyllobates terribilis or bicolor, Tinctorius 'Azureus' or any of the standard or fine spot Leucomelas.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Go with big frogs. Yes they are big, bold, and active. Most thumbnails are shy and I'm assuming you would like to see your frogs regularly as opposed to peering and hunting around for where the thumbs may be hiding. Big frogs can be seen in their tank from across the room. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## srfdan (May 1, 2012)

agimlin said:


> i have no idea yet, i need to do a lot more research still, any suggestions would be great. i do know i want good bright color and no too shy


As said before, if you want bright colors and not too shy, leucs are the way to go!


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

is it normal to have die off after you plant a tank? it has been planted for about a week and now im getting some die off. and how do i know if i am over watering or misting?. i want to start getting some good growth before i even think about adding anything. and im about to add a spring tail culture to the tank as well. im new to this so bare with me.


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

As far as watering goes, you don't have to do too much. Usually, it takes a little time for the plants to adjust to humid and damp conditions. I usually mist heavily once or twice a day, but I never really water. Just check the soil the plants are in to make sure it isn't dry. Also, for the broms in your tank, make sure they have a little water in the cup of the plant most all of the time. The watermelon plant you have will grow pretty slow, as will the fern.
A bit of die off is initially expected. Do you have a 12hr photo period? Also, what did you use as soil and do the plants have any drainage in case they get too moist?


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

run91 said:


> what did you use as soil and do the plants have any drainage in case they get too moist?


i have just coco fiber as a sub as that is what is readily available to me, and half of the tank has a 2 1/2 - 3 inch false bottom and the other half has the same height in pea gravel covered with weed barrier so yes i have a drainage layer. should i try to mix something else in with my sub?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Your plants are getting zero nutrition from the coco fiber as a base substrate.. Its also going to compact on you.. Try and mix it 50/50 with organic potting soil then boil the hell out of it.. Abg is the best way to go though and can be ordered from a site sponsor. . Your also going to need a bag of leaf litter..


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

what will boiling the potting soil and coco fiber mix accomplish?


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

agimlin said:


> what will boiling the potting soil and coco fiber mix accomplish?


Just to sterilize it


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

oh ok, i didnt mean to sound rude with the way i asked


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

TheCoop said:


> Try and mix it 50/50 with organic potting soil then boil the hell out of it.


how exactly do i boil my sub. wont it be pretty much mud?


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't put potting soil in a tank I plan on keeping ultra sensitive amphibians in. I would go with adding some orchid bark and peat moss, just mix it in after you boil it, just put it in the pot and boil, or you can
Microwave. I put leaves and substrates in microwaveable bags and pu it on high for ten minutes, I also add some distiller water to make sure it doesn't dry out and burn


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

Any update? Are the plants going to make it?


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

yeah im pretty sure the plants are gonna make it. everything is starting to perk back up with the exception of my watermelon plant but i havent given up on it. im not gonna pull it out until it is completely dead. and my fern is just now starting to drop leaves.


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

by the way when people say welcome to the addiction they arent kidding. i am about to start a 10g vert conversion build. most likely i am going to go with the junglebox vert kit or the kit from joshsfrogs. anyone have any experience with either of these?


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

so i think i have finally decided on the frogs i want, tinctorius 'Brazilian Yellow Head'


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

Great choice! I'm sure you'll love them! How is the tank coming along? What did you decide to go with on the conversion kit? (honestly, I'd probably go with whichever is cheaper)


----------



## agimlin (May 28, 2013)

$1 difference is not a big deal, but im leaning towards jb as it looks more complete. and the tank is just that "coming along". starting to get decent growth other than the water melon plant and the fern which hasnt done anything other than loose leaves. and the broms havent really changed either no root development or new leaves, but not dead which is a good sign


----------

